# [SOLVED] Adobe Illustrator CS Fonts



## philben

Hi,

I have downloaded fonts to use in Illustrator CS, but for some reason they are not showing up in the Type - Font list. When I downloaded them, I placed them in the FONTS directory in the WINDOWS directory along with the existing fonts, but they do not appear in illustrator.

Does anyone know how to fix this?

Any advice would be much appreciated, 

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## koala

*Re: Adobe Illustrator CS Fonts*

Hi Phil, welcome to TSF

Placing new fonts in the Fonts folder doesn't install them.

Close down Illustrator. Go to Control Panel > Fonts > File > Install new fonts. Select the ones you want from the list, tick the 'Copy fonts to Fonts folder' box, click OK and restart Illustrator. They should now be available for use in all programs.


----------



## philben

*Re: Adobe Illustrator CS Fonts*

Brilliant!! 
That sorted it!
Thankyou so much for your advice. That had been annoying me for so long. Cheers.


----------



## Starshadow

*Re: [RESOLVED] Adobe Illustrator CS Fonts*

I figure posting here is better than starting a new thread.

I've got a very similar problem as stated in the original post, except the fonts ARE installed - though I had to do the drag-n-drop means of installing them (yes, it did actually state it was installing them), as they would not show up in the Install New Font window.

These are 24 related fonts, in the "Meta" family.

Most of them show up fine in MS Word, but eight of them show up incorrectly as wingdings.

However, in Adobe products, only FOUR of them show up at all.

I can't figure out what the heck the problem could be, and it's driving me crazy. :upset:

I'm thinking it may be a file naming issue, since many of the names are quite similar?


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: [RESOLVED] Adobe Illustrator CS Fonts*

Hi Starshaddow & welcome to TSF :wave:



> I figure posting here is better than starting a new thread.


I reality, that is not a good idea here. The thread is marked resolved and will not attract regulars to read it. On TSF it is wise to start your own thread. That is what I suggest you to do.

Regards
Donald


----------



## Starshadow

*Re: [RESOLVED] Adobe Illustrator CS Fonts*

I had actually come to the same conclusion, and started to make a new post...and the problem was resolved when I took a second look, so I figured I'd just quietly let it die...

It was a ridiculous thing to have done and was basically me being an idiot - I'm telling myself it's because I've had a headache for the last week and a half that I didn't catch it sooner.

Yeesh.

Nothing more to see here!


----------



## DonaldG

Ok - no sweat... Glad it was sorted - cheers :wave:


----------

